# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار المساء الإثنين 15 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تحويل مباراة المريخ و الاهلي الخرطوم لملعب المريخ



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
وافق الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم على تحويل مباراة المريخ و الاهلي الخرطوم في مسابقة كاس السودان يوم بعد غد الاربعاء من ملعب الخرطوم لملعب استاد المريخ وو ذلك بموفقة الناديين


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فوز صعب لصقور الجديان على سيراليون

 

أفلح منتخبنا الوطني لكرة القدم في قهر الصعوبات التي واجهت إعداده لمباراة سيراليون في الجولة الأولى للمجموعة التاسعة من التصفيات أمم أفريقيا.. وحقق صقور الجديان فوزاً صعباً للغاية على ضيفهم بهدف جاء من ركلة جزاء في الدقيقة 77 من عمر المباراة.. نفذها رمضان عجب بنجاح يمين حارس سيراليون.
بدأت المباراة حذرة تماماً من الجانبين.. وحاول كل منتخب جس نبض الثاني.. بعدها حاول منتخبنا شن بعض الهجمات على منطقة دفاع سيراليون.. إلا أن التسرع في نقل الكرة تسبب في توهان ألعاب المنتخب وعدم التركيز.. وتسبب هذا الوضع في حصر الكرة في وسط الملعب فقط.. ولم يقدم خط وسط صقور الجديان المردود اللازم.. حيث تباعد أفراده بصورة واضحة.. وانعكس ذلك بدوره على ضعف الهجمات.. فضلاً عن تكتل المنتخب السيراليوني في منطقته الخلفية وميله التام للاحتفاظ بالكرة أطول وقت ممكن.. ونجح نزار حامد وعماري في كسر الصمت الهجومي لصقور الجديان بمحاولتين.. تلتهما أخطر محاولتين للضيوف بتصويبة من خارج الخط تصدى لها معز محجوب.. رد بعدها منتخبنا بهجمتين خطرتين عن طريق بكري المدينة والشغيل الذي أضاع أضمن فرصة من كرة رأسية.. لينتهي الشوط الأول تعادلياً.
في الشوط الثاني أجرى مازدا تبديلين قضيا بخروج كل من نزار حامد وصلاح الجزولي ودخول مدثر كاريكا وبشة.. وتحسنت ألعاب المنتخب قليلاً.. إلا أن الهدوء الذي تعامل به لاعبو منتخب سيراليون صعب قليلاً من مهمة صقور الجديان.. فضلاً عن استمرار الضيوف في التكتل وعدم الاندفاع هجوماً.. وتواصل اللعب سجالاً بين المنتخبين.. وأضاع بكري المدينة هدفاً من تمريرة محسنة من الشغيل.. إلى أن أتى الفرج أخيراً في الدقيقة 77 من عمر المباراة حين اصطدمت الكرة بيد أحد مدافعي سيراليون ليحتسب الحكم ركلة جزاء.. انبري لها رمضان عجب بكل هدوء وثقة ووضعها في المرمى محرزاً الهدف الوحيد في المباراة الذي كفل لصقور الجديان نقاط المباراة الثلاث.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ساحل العاج يفشل في التغلب على الجابون ويكتفي بالتعادل الأبيض

 

فشل المنتخب العاجي- حامل لقب النسخة الأخيرة، في التغلب على مضيفه الجابوني وقنع بالتعادل السلبي في المباراة التي جرت أحداثها على استاد الرئيس عمر بونغو في ليبرفيل، أمس الأحد، ضمن تصفيات المجموعة التاسعة لكأس أفريقيا للأمم 2017 المقرر أقامتها بالجابون، وتأثر أداء المنتخب العاجي لغياب العديد من اللاعبين البارزين أمثال أريك بايلي وشيخ تيوتي وجوفري، بالإضافة للقائد يايا توريه ولاعب خط الوسط جيرفينهو، ولم يقدم أي من الجانبين ما يشفع له بهز الشباك حتى صافرة النهاية.. النتيجة وضعت منتخب السودان على رأس المجموعة ومنحت حامل اللقب والجابون المركز الثاني، فيما قبع منتخب سيراليون في المركز الأخير.. وسيستضيف المنتخب العاجي منتخب سيراليون، فيما يحل المنتخب السوداني ضيفا على الجابون مطلع سبتمبر القادم.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو يعلن مواصلة التحضيرات اليوم وتدريبات خاصة لسيلا وعلاء الدين

 

عقب وصول بعثة المريخ صباح أمس قادمة من الدوحة.. قام المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء غارزيتو بتوزيع البرنامج الخاص بتدريبات الفريق استعداداً لمباريات الممتاز وكأس السودان ومباراة مولودية العلمة في الجولة الأولى من دور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. حيث سيعود المريخ للتدريبات اعتباراً من السابعة من مساء اليوم بملعبه.. وقرر الجهاز الفني مواصلة التدريبات في ذات الوقت حتى موعد مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم في كأس السودان.. هذا وسيدخل المريخ معسكراً مقفولاً بفندق (رواينا) مقر معسكره الجديد استعداداً لهذه المباراة.
من جهة أخرى وضع الجهاز الفني برنامجاً خاصاً للثنائي علاء الدين يوسف ومحمد سيلا.. ويهدف الفرنسي غارزيتو من هذا البرنامج الخاص لوضع الثنائي في حالة بدنية وفنية متكاملة تمهيداً للاعتماد عليه في مقبل الاستحقاقات.. وسيغيب علاءالدين يوسف عن مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم.
ومنح الجهاز الفني للفرقة الحمراء راحة للاعبي المريخ الذين شاركوا مع منتخبنا الوطني في مباراة الأمس أمام سيراليون.. وسينضم مصعب عمر لتدريبات الفريق اليوم بعد أن تخطاه الاختيار للمشاركة في لقاء الأمس.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*فور وصول بعثة المريخ إلى مطار الخرطوم صباح أمس

 

توجه اللاعب شرف شيبون رفقة الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي نحو المستشفى الدولي.. حيث خضع اللاعب لبعض الفحوصات للوقوف على حجم الإصابة التي منعته من إكمال المران الأخير للفريق في تونس.. وكان غارزيتو طالب الجهاز الطبي بضرورة الاهتمام بإصابة اللاعب وضرورة إخضاعه للفحوصات والعلاج اللازمين.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

اهلي الخرطوم يجري مرانه الرئيس للمريخ



يؤدي فريق الاهلي الخرطوم مساء اليوم بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة المريخ يوم الاربعاء القادم ضمن مباريات دور الثمانية في كاس السودان. ويسعي مدربه التاج محجوب لوضع الخطط المناسبة للمباراة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته مساء اليوم



يستأنف فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ تحضيراته مساء اليوم بالقلعة الحمراء استعداداً لمباراة أهلي الخرطوم يوم بعد غدٍ الأربعاء في ربع نهائي كأس السودان وسيعود دوليو المريخ للمشاركة في التحضيرات والانضمام لمعسكر الفريق بعد فراغهم من لقاء سيراليون أمس الذي سيتواصل حتى موعد مباراة مولودية العلمة ويتوقع أن يخضع نجوم المنتخب الذين شاركوا في مباراة سيراليون لتدريبات على خفيف على أن يتدربوا في المران الختامي بصورة طبيعية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

مدرب الرابطة كوستي يعود للخرطوم



عاد من العاصمة الاثيوبية مدرب الرابطة كوستي برهان تية ويستأهب لقيادة فريقه عقب شفائه من الالتهاب الحاد الذي اصابه.. من جهة ثانية يتواصل اعداد الرابطة لمنافسة الدوري الممتاز تحت اشراف مدرب الاحمال بمشاركة عدد كبير من اللاعبين استعدادا لمواجهة المريخ يوم 21 يونيو الحالي بكوستي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

اهلي شندي يكتسح بدر العيلفون بالتسعة



حقق اهلي شندي فوزا كاسحا علي بدر العيلفون بتسعة اهداف دون مقابل في تجربة ودية بالامس وقدم الاهلي عرض قوي وسيطر علي مجريات اللقاء منذ البداية واحرز اهدافه ياسر مويس اربعة اهداف سوبر هاتريك ومحمد مقدم هدفين وهدف لكل من كليتشي ومجاهد وايمن.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

اتحاد الخرطوم يناقش احداث مباراة الهلال والمريخ في دوري الشباب



تعقد اللجنة الادارية بالاتحاد المحلي بولاية الخرطوم اليوم اجتماعها الدوري بمباني الاتحاد لمناقشة تقارير حكام ومراقبي مباريات دوري الشباب والرديف التي جرت الاسبوع الماضي واحداث الشغب التي صاحبت مباراة شباب الهلال والمريخ.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

رمضان عجب: الفوز في بداية المشوار دفعة معنوية جيدة لصقور الجديان



قال نجم منتخبنا الوطني رمضان عجب وصاحب هدف الفوز الوحيد امام سيراليون مساء امس في الجولة الاولي من تصفيات الامم الافريقية بالجابون 2017 ان الاهم قد تحقق بتحقيق الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث واضاف ان السودان سيطر علي مجريات المباراة تماما واهدر العديد من الفرص واشار في النهاية نجحنا في تحقيق المطلوب بزيارة شباك سيراليون. واوضح ان الفوز في المباراة الاولي يعتبر بداية جيدة وسيمنح الجميع دفعة معنوية مهمة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأمل عطبرة يشكو سيد الاتيام ويطالب بنقاط مباراة الممتاز



تقدم نادي الأمل عطبرة بشكوى رسمية للاتحاد العام أمس طاعناً فيها بعدم قانونية مشاركة علي السيد لاعب أهلي مدني في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأكد مجلس الأمس الامل انه استند على معلومات مؤكدة لعدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب في مباراة الفريقين الاخيرة على ملعب الكاملين بتاريخ 12 يونيو الجاري ضمن مباريات الجولة الاولى من القسم الثاني للدوري الممتاز، وطالب نادي الامل عطبرة بالحصول على نقاط المباراة دون نقص بعد التأكد من عدم قانونية مشاركة اللاعب وفق المعلومات التي تؤكد ان لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة اصدرت قراراً بتاريخ 24/12/2014 وقررت ايقاف اللاعب علي السيد وتجميد نشاطه لحين سداد مبلغ وقدره (70) الف جنيه لصالح نادي الاهلي عطبرة واكدت في احتماعها بتاريخ 24/5/2015 على استمرار عقوبة اللاعب وأكد عبد الرحيم أحمد نائب السكرتير ان المعلومات التي تحصل عليها نادي الامل بخصوص اللاعب علي السيد صحيحة بنسبة كبيرة وغير قابلة للنقاش واشار الى ان الهدف الاول من القضية احقاق الحق والمطالبة بالنقاط من اهلي مدني واشار الى ان القضية تشابهة قضية بكري المدينة واكد الاتحا اصبح في الاونة الاخيرة يتخبط كيفما بشاء وقال ان الامل يرفض اي تنازل على قضية علي السيد لاعب اهلي مدني واضوح عبد الرحيم انهم تأكد تماماً ان الاهلي عطبرة لم يسعى لاي تسوية مع اللاعب علي السيد او تسوية مع الاتحادالعام ولم يتسلم اي مبلغ من المبلغ المقرر له من قبل لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ولم يتسلم حتى أمس اي مبلغ من الاتحاد ولاحتى المبلغ الاخير الذي تم ايداعه ليتم رفع ايقاف اللاعب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

مباراة واحدة في الدوري الممتاز اليوم
السلاطين والخيالة في ديربي ساخن بالنقعة عصراً
اسماعيل بشير: لا مجال للهزيمة في مباراة اليوم.. وعبد الباسط موسى يؤكد: الانتصار في ديربي أمر مهم للغاية


يشهد ملعب إستاد النقعة بالفاشر في الخامسة من عصر اليوم اللقاء المهم الذي يجعل الخيالة والسلاطين في ديربي مدينة الفاشر واللقاء يأتي ضمن الأسبوع الثالث من الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، ويسعى مريخ الفاشر إلى تعويض خسارته في الجولة الماضية أمام أهلي الخرطوم فيما ستكون مباراة اليوم الأولى للخيالة في القسم الثاني من الدوري، وأكمل الطرفان تحضيراتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يسعى لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من الديربي، وأكد اسماعيل بشير رئيس نادي مريخ الفاشر أن فريقه حريص على تحقيق الفوز في مباراة اليوم وتعويض الخسارة في الجولة الماضية أمام الفرسان فيما أكد عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالخيالة أن الفوز في الديربي يبدو أمراً مهماً للغاية ويساعد الفريق على الظهور بمستويات مميزة في القسم الثاني من الدوري.
مباراة اليوم ستكون الديربي الرابع بين السلاطين والخيالة على صعيد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بعد أن التقى الفريقان ثلاث مرات من قبل وكان التفوق حليف المريخ في مباراتين فيما انتهت مباراة واحدة بالتعادل، وكانت المباراة الأولى بين الفريقين العام الماضي انتهت بالتعادل الايجابي بهدف لكل فيما فاز مريخ الفاشر بهدف في القسم الثاني من الدوري العام الماضي، وكسب المريخ مباراة الفريقين في القسم الأول من الدوري في نسخته الحالية، وينتظر أن تأتي مباراة اليوم مثيرة وقوية بين الطرفين خاصة وأن كل طرف يرغب في حصد النقاط الثلاث، وكان الفريقان كثفا الاعداد للمواجهة المثيرة خاصة المريخ الذي يسعى لتعويض خسارته  من الاهلي الخرطوم في افتتاح  الدور الثاني بهدف  كما اعد الهلال نفسه من الخرطوم  ووصل الى الفاشر امس الاول واختتم تحضيراته بمران على ملعب المباراة، ويفكر الهلال في الثأر من غريمه المريخ بعد خسارته في لقاء الذهاب في الدور الاول بهدف، ويدخل المريخ المباراة برصيد رصيد 23 نقطة وهي نفس الحصيلة التي أنهى عليها الدور الأول، فيما انهى هلال الفاشر الجولة الاولى برصيد 19 نقطة في المركز السابع.

رئيس السلاطين: نرفض الهزيمة للمرة الثانية على التوالي
أوضح اسماعيل بشير رئيس مجلس إدارة نادي مريخ الفاشر أن فريقه لا يفكر في قبول أي خسارة مجدداً عقب سقوطه في فخ الهزيمة أمام أهلي الخرطوم في الجولة الماضية مشيراً إلى أن الفريق أنهى تحضيراته لمباراة اليوم والكل عزيمة وإصرار من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة تؤهلهم لتحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة، وأقر اسماعيل بشير بصعوبة المباراة لافتاً إلى أنها تأتي في ديربي مدينة الفاشر وتحتاج لمجهود مضاعف من اللاعبين حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويحصد النقاط الثلاث مشيراً إلى أن الهلال فريق كبير ويرغب هو الآخر في الفوز في أول مباراة له في القسم الثاني مفيداً بأن هذا الأمر سيجعل نجوم السلاطين في قمة التركيز حتى يؤدوا المباراة بكل قوة وحماس حتى يحقق الفريق الفوز ويحصد النقاط الثلاث ومن ثم يمضي في مشواره بنجاح للحصول على أحد المراكز المؤهلة للتمثيل الخارجي بنهاية العام الحالي باذن الله.

حجازي: الخيالة جاهزون للديربي
أكد الكابتن محمد الفاتح حجازي مدرب هلال الفاشر جاهزية فريقه لمباراة اليوم أمام المريخ في ديربي مدينة الفاشر مبيناً أن فريقه رفع شعار الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من أول مباراة يخوضها الفريق في القسم الثاني من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مشيراً إلى أن الانتصار في أول جولة في القسم الثاني يجعل الفريق في وضعية مريحة ويساعده على تقديم أفضل المستويات في بقية مبارياته في المسابقة والمنافسة بقوة على أحد المراكز المتقدمة بنهاية العام الحالي، وأفاد محمد الفاتح أن الخيالة نفذّوا برنامجاً إعدادياً جيداً استفاد من الفريق كثيراً وسيجعله يؤدي مبارياته في القسم الثاني من الدوري بصورة مثالية وقال حجازي: خضنا فترة إعدادية بالعاصمة وصلنا فيها إلى نسبة 65-70%من الجاهزية البدنية, ولم نكمل الجوانب الخططية, ولمقابلة متطلبات مباراة اليوم ركزنا في التدريبات الأخيرة على استراتيجية اللعب وجهزنا أكبر عددية من اللاعبين من خلال خوض مباراة واحدة ودية ضد فريق سلاح المهندسين, ولقد جهزنا اللاعبين نفسياً وبدنياً لأن مباريات الديربي تحتاج إلى هذا النوع من الإعداد الذي يجعلنا نسيطر على المباراة بالطريقة التي نريد, ولكن يجب ألا نغفل أن هناك تفاصيل صغيرة يمكن أن تغير في نتيجة المباراة، ومن جانبه قال عبد الباسط موسى رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالخيالة إن فريقه جاهز لمباراة اليوم مشيراً إلى أن المباراة صعبة للغاية خاصة وأنها تأتي في ديربي مدينة الفاشر مبيناً أن فريقه سيكون حريصاً على القتال وتقديم أفضل ماعنده في المباراة حتى يحقق الفوز ويحصل على أول ثلاث نقاط في القسم الثاني من الدوري، وشدّد عبد الباسط موسى على ضرورة اختيار طاقم تحكيم جيد يدير المباراة بصورة مثالية ويمنح كل ذي حق حقه وبعيداً عن أي الانحياز لطرف على حساب الآخر لافتاً إلى أن المباراة تأتي في ديربي المدينة ويجب أن تكون مثالية في كل شئ، وتمنى عبد الباسط موسى أن يوفق الفريقان في تقديم مباراة كبيرة تسعد القاعدة الجماهيرية التي ستتابعها من داخل الملعب عصر اليوم بالنقعة.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ و الهلال يتعادلان في ديربي الفاشر بهدف لكل 



ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثاني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز في دورته الثانية تعادل المريخ و الهلال الفاشر بهدف لكل احرز للمريخ حسن كمال في الدقيقة 29 و عادل للهلال فتح العليم في الدقيقة 75 ليرتفع المريخ لــ(24) و الهلال لــــ(20)


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مساء الخير يازعيم 
يسلموا
                        	*

----------


## elsmani ali

*صورة من التمرين





*

----------

